
Show HN: Googley Eyes Firefox Addon – Watch Google Watch You - projproj
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/googley-eyes/
======
projproj
Code is at [https://bitbucket.org/tayler/google-
spy](https://bitbucket.org/tayler/google-spy)

